

Offering a free Domain specific platform with ondemand service on a global scale - rdanala

I am working on building a domain specific platform to showcase portfolio,connect and share with global audience. Community driven ( reviews and flagging fake service providers). Open to public to consume services ON-DEMAND (like Uber for &quot;this domain&quot; ).<p>Individuals offering their services in this domain make on an average 20 - 40k per year in US.<p>Problems I am trying to solve:
* I would like to increase my clients average income. make them more marketable.<p>I just would like to focus on this very specific domain. I have no plan for revenue generation as of now.<p>Is it feasible to let users use my service for FREE ? If I need to scale, will VC&#x27;s be interested in investing if I have a large user base ?
======
compto35
If your pitch is this vague, you'd be lucky to get family members to
invest…I'm not even sure what you're trying to do

